# Bala hit his head



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

So last night we turned on he light of our 75 gallon to look at something. We think we startled our one Bala because he jumped a million feet and his his head/body on the lid of the tank. If the lid wasnt closed, he would have been on the floor! 
he has a few scales missing on the back of his head like, where he hit i guess. 
I assume he will be ok? Just keep the water clean and it should heal?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

yep, just time and clean water


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks. Just wanted to make sure I guess
I was afraid he was going to get a concussion or something, if fish get those. hes never done that before. maybe he was in a deep sleep and the light all of a sudden popping on and seeing us near the tank startled him


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Bala are a fish that's not very appropriate for a home aquarium - too big and too fast - so they do what you described a lot. They seem to recover, then do it again.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I also agree with Navigator, the bala shark should either be in a huge tank if kept and will most likely do this repetedly. I suppose you could slowly brighten the area around him first then turn on the lights to prevent startling him.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You can try various things with lighting, but ultimately, the bala barb is an easily startled fast and not too bright fish. It lives by outrunning all comers, and will never learn the nature of glass. It's doomed by its nature to hit some walls. A lot of Balas end up on the floor.


----------

